# Old Negative Processing 1910's????



## sandyman720 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this. I found about 50 old negatives from about 1910 -1915 or so. How would I go about getting these developed?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 10, 2006)

Check your Yellow Pages for a local *pro* camera shop/photo lab, take your negatives to them and they should be able to tell you what kind of film it is first of all, whether or not they can print from that kind of film secondly, and if not, then where you might be able to send them to be printed.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2006)

There is a place in the US that specialises in processing old film. I posted a link somewhere. I will look later when I have time.
They are Historic negs (though they may or may not contain anything) but even so you might do well to contact a Museum of Photography or Kodak. They would be better placed to help.


----------



## markc (Jan 10, 2006)

Do you mean that the film needs processing, or do you already have processed negs and want to make prints from them?


----------



## sandyman720 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am sorry I guess I should have cleared that up- I have negatives and I see that there are images on them- They are about 4 inches by 3 inches. I just need to get them made to prints.


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's what you do... 

Swing by your local doughnut shop pick up an assorted dozen 

Swing by your local Camera supply store pick up some paper

Take the negatives to your local community college

walk into the photography department of the college with the doz. and say "Help i need to have these printed" hand them the doz with the paper and they should jump all over it


when doing tech support and someone just didn't get it I'd tell people to do that and they would with stellar results


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 11, 2006)

agree with what Kent Frost said find a good pro lab in your area, most likely they will need to be scaned, if 4x5 prints will do, then they can make contact prints


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 11, 2006)

Boltthrower said:
			
		

> Here's what you do...
> 
> Swing by your local doughnut shop pick up an assorted dozen
> 
> ...



Hahaha now there's a good idea!


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2006)

How exciting, to have negatives from that time! :love: 

Whatever you decide to do - watch them closely! Hertz is correct in saying these are historic negatives, and this gives them an intrinsic value that you must safeguard. You're very lucky to have something so precious, regardless of the actual images contained therein. 

Take care, and enjoy the fun!


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 12, 2006)

I noticed i wasn't too clear 

Let me clear this up 

when people were having problems with their computer I would tell them to take the computer load it in the car... swing by Krispy Kreme pick up a box of glazed take the computer into the computer lab and walk in with the box on top of the computer and say HELP...a student at the local community college will jump at a box of doughnuts 



Oh yeah this helps when bribing the IT deptartment for favors at your company as well


----------

